# Going price of Bees wax



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Anywhere from $1.80 up, depending on supply, demand, quantity, quality, color and purity. Like any commodity, it is whatever the market dictates. You can always call Dadants and see what they are selling and buying for, that is a good barometer. It will give you a starting point.
Sheri


----------



## Matt NY (Jan 14, 2006)

The June 2008 Issue of Bee Culture list the wholesale price for Kansas as $3.50 for light and $3 for dark, that is wholesale.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Wax is too cheap!*

It would appear to me that with a worldwide boom in domestic beekeeping now underway, beeswax should be in high demand. I know some of the plastic foundations are popular, but there are still lots of old die-hards about who only want to use beeswax foundation. Hobbiest always were the best market for beeswax, so how long do you figure it will be before the marketplace runs out of beeswax too?

There is also a growing number of users and uses for beeswax thanks to the general trend back towards natural products. 

The " Ear Candles " are a case in point. It will take a lot of beeswax to keep up to that market.

I have been hoarding my wax for some time now in anticipation of more realistic prices. For a while honey was more per pound than beeswax! That just doesn't seem like the way things really should be.

If beeswax is not a ' Miracle Product ' it is the only product of the apiary that isn't. We could soon see beeswax appearing as a 'miracle food' or at least as an ingredient in health food shop type foods.

Cheers,

John


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I saw a request for "5 lbs of beeswax to use in massage therapy". I think this should bring a preimum price.


----------

